# My first Mod order



## MoneymanVape (12/3/16)

So after looking at verious reviews, you tube vids , blogs , review and chatting alot to the east cape vape group also venders and esig sa. I have made up my mind....finally. Decided insted of buying a mod just to replace it after a short time I went with a Cubiot 200w mod and a Serpent Rta. Very excited cant wait should get my new goodies Tuesday or so. 
Just wanted to say thank to All you lnow who you are for all the advice and Special thanks to Nightwalker and Sir vape.
Cant Wait...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/3/16)

Great stuff. Have fun and show us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape 
Congrats on making the decision. Thats always the hardest part.

Never heard of a Cubiot - 
I think you mean Cuboid?

All the best with it and let us know how it goes


----------



## MoneymanVape (12/3/16)

Sorry typo error


----------



## acorn (12/3/16)

Good decision, enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JC Okie (12/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So after looking at verious reviews, you tube vids , blogs , review and chatting alot to the east cape vape group also venders and esig sa. I have made up my mind....finally. Decided insted of buying a mod just to replace it after a short time I went with a Cubiot 200w mod and a Serpent Rta. Very excited cant wait should get my new goodies Tuesday or so.
> Just wanted to say thank to All you lnow who you are for all the advice and Special thanks to Nightwalker and Sir vape.
> Cant Wait...


New toys are sooooo exciting! It's going to seem like a l-o-n-g weekend waiting on vape mail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So after looking at verious reviews, you tube vids , blogs , review and chatting alot to the east cape vape group also venders and esig sa. I have made up my mind....finally. Decided insted of buying a mod just to replace it after a short time I went with a Cubiot 200w mod and a Serpent Rta. Very excited cant wait should get my new goodies Tuesday or so.
> Just wanted to say thank to All you lnow who you are for all the advice and Special thanks to Nightwalker and Sir vape.
> Cant Wait...


Good choice. Now that you have started with mods you may have to change your name to poormanvape   

Very addictive things these mods

Enjoy it

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DarkSide (12/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So after looking at verious reviews, you tube vids , blogs , review and chatting alot to the east cape vape group also venders and esig sa. I have made up my mind....finally. Decided insted of buying a mod just to replace it after a short time I went with a Cubiot 200w mod and a Serpent Rta. Very excited cant wait should get my new goodies Tuesday or so.
> Just wanted to say thank to All you lnow who you are for all the advice and Special thanks to Nightwalker and Sir vape.
> Cant Wait...


Good choice mate, the serpent is a fantastic tank, can build some fantastic coil(s) in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Excellent first buy! Get in there with proper quality from day one. Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So after looking at verious reviews, you tube vids , blogs , review and chatting alot to the east cape vape group also venders and esig sa. I have made up my mind....finally. Decided insted of buying a mod just to replace it after a short time I went with a Cubiot 200w mod and a Serpent Rta. Very excited cant wait should get my new goodies Tuesday or so.
> Just wanted to say thank to All you lnow who you are for all the advice and Special thanks to Nightwalker and Sir vape.
> Cant Wait...


@Nightwalker is super generous with good info. Max respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie (12/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Excellent first buy! Get in there with proper quality from day one. Yes.


This is so right! So many of us spent a small fortune on crapola equipment when we first started vaping. There's a lot more information to be found and experience to tap into these days. Back in 2010 when I started vaping.....there wasn't even much good equipment being made. The market has come a long way. Still, without doing your research you can waste a lot of money. Of course, if you can call yourself "Moneyman......"
Hmmmmmm..... J/K, of course.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

JC Okie said:


> This is so right! So many of us spent a small fortune on crapola equipment when we first started vaping. There's a lot more information to be found and experience to tap into these days. Back in 2010 when I started vaping.....there wasn't even much good equipment being made. The market has come a long way. Still, without doing your research you can waste a lot of money. Of course, if you can call yourself "Moneyman......"
> Hmmmmmm..... J/K, of course.


I notice you are from Oklahoma... I know a few cats that side. Very cool crew. 

Between there, Colorado and NorCal (also Michigan but smaller degree) most of my online friends were made.

I want to move to Northern Cali...


----------



## JC Okie (12/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I notice you are from Oklahoma... I know a few cats that side. Very cool crew.
> 
> Between there, Colorado and NorCal (also Michigan but smaller degree) most of my online friends were made.
> 
> I want to move to Northern Cali...


....I want to move to Colorado.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JC Okie (12/3/16)

Actually, I like Oklahoma....born and raised here. I live just outside of Tulsa, so I have the big city conveniences but not all of the city hassles (or taxes.) I have a little over an acre of land in the county, so it's the best of both worlds. Of course, we are just coming into tornado season, so if you ask me what I think of Oklahoma next month, I may tell you I hate it. Ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

JC Okie said:


> ....I want to move to Colorado.....


So do the cats from NorCal looool... My arent you sharp. Colorado does look EPIC. Talk about a big sky. 

Not like your skies are all bad. Pics I habe seen of Oklahoma look fantastic. 

TBH my dream holiday is doing the drive all the way from Maine down to Florida, then across and down to Baja, up through Cali into Washington (gotta do the Seattle rock scene for a minute) Then back east to end in Maine again. 

Epic looking country you have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

JC Okie said:


> Actually, I like Oklahoma....born and raised here. I live just outside of Tulsa, so I have the big city conveniences but not all of the city hassles (or taxes.) I have a little over an acre of land in the county, so it's the best of both worlds. Of course, we are just coming into tornado season, so if you ask me what I think of Oklahoma next month, I may tell you I hate it. Ha


If the acronym RIU rings any bells hit me up in PM. It is my usual haunt...


----------



## JC Okie (12/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> So do the cats from NorCal looool... My arent you sharp. Colorado does look EPIC. Talk about a big sky.
> 
> Not like your skies are all bad. Pics I habe seen of Oklahoma look fantastic.
> 
> ...


That's funny that your dream holiday is a big, long road trip. Mine, too. I just retired a couple of years ago. The first thing I did was go buy myself a little car (Fiat 500 Pop) that gets about 40 mpg. I intend to just hop in that little thing one of these days and just GO. I'll probably head west first, but I don't want to have any set itinerary I have to follow or a timetable. I've always loved cross-country road trips but real life has been in the way. Now that my kids are grown and I'm retired from work, I think it's time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

JC Okie said:


> That's funny that your dream holiday is a big, long road trip. Mine, too. I just retired a couple of years ago. The first thing I did was go buy myself a little car (Fiat 500 Pop) that gets about 40 mpg. I intend to just hop in that little thing one of these days and just GO. I'll probably head west first, but I don't want to have any set itinerary I have to follow or a timetable. I've always loved cross-country road trips but real life has been in the way. Now that my kids are grown and I'm retired from work, I think it's time.


I have a friend in Maine that offered me use of a Porche Boxter for the trip!! Can you imagine... That will be a memory to last a life time. 

All I need to do is save some money. I am beyond keen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So after looking at verious reviews, you tube vids , blogs , review and chatting alot to the east cape vape group also venders and esig sa. I have made up my mind....finally. Decided insted of buying a mod just to replace it after a short time I went with a Cubiot 200w mod and a Serpent Rta. Very excited cant wait should get my new goodies Tuesday or so.
> Just wanted to say thank to All you lnow who you are for all the advice and Special thanks to Nightwalker and Sir vape.
> Cant Wait...


Nice kit, Cuboid is great. Need some more tanks


----------

